# Feather help



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

I am just wonder if someone can tell me if my african greys feathers are normal. I would describe him a scruffy and I don't know if that's normal or if its a cause for concern of any kind. 

This is his left wing. Just the one big one at the end looking out of place. 









This is his right wing with a couple of the end ones looking short and tattered. 









I would be grateful if anyone can offer any advice.


----------



## Mogzel (Jan 2, 2013)

The scruffy feathers could be down to mite damage, have you given him a thorough check over? Or if he had a scare whilst in moult it could be fret damage.
As for the one sticking out, if you check it closer to the body is it bent at all, or is it just coming out of the skin at an odd angle?


----------



## debsandpets (May 26, 2012)

Also do you give him a shower at all. They produce a dry dust which needs a moisture boost too.
My grey used to get a shower 3 times a week which he loved.
He almost looks like he has been over preening and damaging his feathers that way.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

The feathers just look dry and broken to me and in the first photo just looks like there's a gap in the feathers where one or more are missing or broken.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like a bird that has been badly clipped. Have you just got him or has he broken the feathers with you? Most of the primaries on the right wing are just broken stubs. I assume he can't fly at all. That will not help as if he tries he is likely to break more. Needs a good moult to regrow those in without throwing himself about to much and breaking the pins as they grow. The left wing looks to be missing a lot of the primaries too, although the secondries also look out of place for the posision of the wing. how does it look when spread? does it extend normaly? Is probably just more broken feathers, but could also be put out of place by an injury or deformity.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. He has never been clipped so it won't be that. He does not really tend to fly at all to be honest. He normally just comes out and sits on his cage or the couch or us. They do just look as if they are broken. I have never seen any sign of mites. He hates it when you spray his with water so it's difficult to get him to have a good wash. As for the shower the one time I tried to show him that he freaked out big time. What do you think is the best course of action? Get him to the vet for a check up or is there anything I can try before that?


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

It can't hurt to ask the vet to check for parasites. How is his diet? As poor feathering could be due to a dietary deficiency. I would persist with the spraying though, it really does help with the feather condition. Have you tried putting on the hoover and then spraying? Dunno why, but it makes all mine go silly, think they must think it sounds like a tropical storm  Overpreening of dry feathers can often be the start of a feather plucking habit.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> It can't hurt to ask the vet to check for parasites. How is his diet? As poor feathering could be due to a dietary deficiency. I would persist with the spraying though, it really does help with the feather condition. Have you tried putting on the hoover and then spraying? Dunno why, but it makes all mine go silly, think they must think it sounds like a tropical storm  Overpreening of dry feathers can often be the start of a feather plucking habit.


Haha! No I've not tried that but I will give it a go. I tried him again the other night and he just hits the roof and jumps about the cage. Maybe the water is too hot or too cold? I tried to make it as tepid as possible.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> It can't hurt to ask the vet to check for parasites. How is his diet? As poor feathering could be due to a dietary deficiency. I would persist with the spraying though, it really does help with the feather condition. Have you tried putting on the hoover and then spraying? Dunno why, but it makes all mine go silly, think they must think it sounds like a tropical storm  Overpreening of dry feathers can often be the start of a feather plucking habit.


Oh, in addition, his diet is ok. He has a base pellet diet and he gets some fresh fruit and veg daily.


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

I always fill my spray bottle with really hot water as under pressure it will come out only tepid. My 'too is the most reluctant bather, but the little so and so will happily splash away his drinking water even though he really is not keen on being sprayed.


----------



## philc57 (Feb 18, 2013)

greys are ground feeders 
dont like showers but will have a bath (on their own terms) i put a bowl with a little water in but they insitst on trying to bath in the water dishes 
they also need a little fat, sunflower seed is a good source 
i give mine 
3 spoons of seed and 4 monkey nuts in the shells every day
sliced apple,pear,orange and grapes(8)
sliced corn on the cob 
and on altenate days they get
garden pea's,broad beans,carrots, and a brussle sprout

hope this helps 
philc


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

philc57 said:


> greys are ground feeders
> dont like showers but will have a bath (on their own terms) i put a bowl with a little water in but they insitst on trying to bath in the water dishes
> they also need a little fat, sunflower seed is a good source
> i give mine
> ...



Thanks mate. All info is helpful.


----------

